#ubuntu-sa 2011-01-09
<rooisto47> hi there, just want to correct something it's pronenced 2ubnutu not yubuntu ! (correct the arabic spelling remove the "ya"
#ubuntu-sa 2013-01-02
<spupuser1> hi all
